# 144hz Monitor - Frage zu den FPS



## SuperKek (16. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

also ich wollte mir demnächst einen neuen Monitor kaufen. Da kam mir natürlich ein 144hz Monitor in den Kopf, da dieser ein besseres Gaming-Erlebnis bieten soll. Jedoch gehe ich davon aus, dass ich nicht in jeden Game wie zum Beispiel Battlefield 1 (80-110 Fps) oder Assasins Creed Origins (+60 Fps) 144 Fps erreichen werde.  

Da stellt sich dann natürlich die Frage ob mir ein 144hz Monitor bei solchen Games überhaupt irgendetwas bringt, denn wenn nicht, werde ich wahrscheinlich eher einen Monitor mit 60hz aber dafür ein IPS-Panel bevorzugen.

Meine Specs:

GPU GTX 1080
CPU AMD Ryzen 1700 8x3,7 Ghz
RAM 16GB DDR4 2933Mhz
OS Win 10

Anmerkung: Ich frage mich ob ich in BF1 irgendwie noch mehr FPS bekommen könnte, denn meine GPU ist deutlich unter 100% und die CPU Auslastung liegt auch meistens eher bei 50%.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus für Antworten

Gruß SuperKek


----------



## HisN (16. Mai 2018)

Subjektiv.
Es gibt Leute die sagen die 144hz bringen IMMER Punkte, und die anderen, die sagen erst ab 90 FPS bringt es Punkte und man merkt den Unterschied.
Welcher Typ Du bist ..... ist von hier aus schwer zu sagen 

Solange Deine Graka nicht voll ausgelastet ist, ist es immer ein CPU-Limit.
Mehr Takt auf die CPU oder schnellere CPU anschaffen. Alternativ immer nur 16er Server besuchen oder gleich Solo spielen.^^

Ach ja ... falls Dich das irgendwie stört, dass Deine Graka nicht voll ausgelastet ist .. mehr Bildqualität (durch mehr AA, mehr PP oder mehr DSR) soll auch noch keinem geschadet haben, der nicht jedem FPS hinterherrennt^^


----------



## Killermarkus81 (16. Mai 2018)

Definitiv immer


----------



## LastManStanding (16. Mai 2018)

der Ryzen 1600X ist bei Assassins Creed Origins auch schon bei 80% voll ausgelastet. Bei rotTR schon bei 40 -42% komplett ausgelastet. Die Afterburner CPU Auslastung muss nicht erst bei 100% stehen um bei dem Spiel voll augelastet zu sein.


----------



## Nazzy (16. Mai 2018)

NEVER WILL SWITCH TO 60 HZ AGAIN  
Grob gesagt, wenn du einmal 144 HZ hattest , willste nie wieder zurück. 
Gönn dir die 144 hz, vorallem wirste den Monitor ja wahrscheinlich auch lange nutzen


----------



## HisN (16. Mai 2018)

naja, dann könnte man sich auch 4K gönnen. Da will man auch nie wieder zurück.
Oder Gsync
.... dieses "nie wieder zurück" ist ein Null-Argument.


----------



## SuperKek (16. Mai 2018)

Nazzy schrieb:


> NEVER WILL SWITCH TO 60 HZ AGAIN
> Grob gesagt, wenn du einmal 144 HZ hattest , willste nie wieder zurück.
> Gönn dir die 144 hz, vorallem wirste den Monitor ja wahrscheinlich auch lange nutzen



Ja aber ist die Frage ob mir 144hz etwas bringen, wenn ich höchstwahrscheinlich keine 144 FPS erreiche.


----------



## LastManStanding (16. Mai 2018)

tun sie trotzdem erklären ist schlecht schau mal etwas You Tube. Allein schon im Desktopbetrieb.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (16. Mai 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> naja, dann könnte man sich auch 4K gönnen. Da will man auch nie wieder zurück.
> Oder Gsync
> .... dieses "nie wieder zurück" ist ein Null-Argument.



Noch muss man sich leider entscheiden, ich persönlich gebe ü100Hz vor allem den Vorzug.
Wenn ich in Dirt ultra Smooth durch deutsche Weinberge heize, dann kann 4k noch so schön aussehen wenn durch das permanente geruckel die Immersion flöten geht.
Aber natürlich muss das wirklich jeder selbst entscheiden!

Leute die aber kein Unterschied erkennen können, sollten zu dem Thema einfach schweigen bzw anders argumentieren.


----------



## bisonigor (16. Mai 2018)

Hab zwar WQHD 144Hz und hatte UHD zum teste da. Mir sind 144Hz lieber. Wenn du FHD 144Hz möchtest, ist deine GPU noch stark genug.  CPU, wie du schon sagtest, etwas zu schwach. CPU- Auslastung sagt wenig aus, man kann schon mit 20% im CPU- Limit stecken.


----------



## SuperKek (17. Mai 2018)

Nun gut, ich mein bei eher competitive games wie for honor oder cs go würde ich die 144 fps höchstwahrscheinlich knacken, aber bei games wie bf oder eben singel player AAA titel wohl eher weniger. 

Naja vlt werden die games in zukunft mehr kerne unterstützen, was mich vlt dann auf +100 fps bringen könnte. 

Aber gut danke für die tipps.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Mai 2018)

SuperKek schrieb:


> Ja aber ist die Frage ob mir 144hz etwas bringen, wenn ich höchstwahrscheinlich keine 144 FPS erreiche.


Hallo SuperKek,

es hängt viel vom Monitor ab und von Deinen Einstellungen. Soll es ein G-sync werden, oder nicht? Wenn ja, wird es richtig teuer, aber es wird immer Tearing frei, egal, ob Du 30FPS oder 144 hast. Aber auch ohne G-sync helfen Dir Monitore mit hoher Frequenz, so Du V-sync nutzt, was aber die Latenzen erhöht. 144Hz Monitore können auch 72Hz und 36Hz ohne Bildfehler darstellen. Das ist ein ziemlicher Vorteil. Schau Dir an, was Dein Rechner gekostet hat und hol dir einen G-Sync Monitor. Es lohnt einfach und auf die 50-150,-€ mehr für G-Sync kommt es auch nicht mehr an, aber das Bild ist einfach traumhaft. Meine Meinung.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2018)

Oder man verzichtet auf Gsync, zahlt nicht mehr und nutzt einen 144Hz einfach so.
Klappt auch wunderbar und kostet nix extra.
Je nach Monitor sind 150€ ein grosser Unterschied.


----------



## AndrogRR (17. Mai 2018)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das 150Euro für viele ne Stange Geld sind.
Ich persönlich würde aber auch ohne GSync/Freesync nicht auf die 144hz verzichten wollen. Ob man immer die 144hz hat oder der PC je nach Game auch nur mal 60hz schafft ist für mich nebensächlich. Die 144hz sind einfach so viel ruhiger, flimmerfreier und subjektiv klarer. Kann das nur empfehlen. 
Nichts geht am Ende über selber testen. 
Ich habe, wenn ich jetzt auf einen 60hz Monitor spiele/arbeite, immer die ersten Minuten echt Probleme mit dem leicht unruhigen Bildschirm.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (17. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oder man verzichtet auf Gsync, zahlt nicht mehr und nutzt einen 144Hz einfach so.
> Klappt auch wunderbar und kostet nix extra.
> Je nach Monitor sind 150€ ein grosser Unterschied.



Ich schalte G Sync in Battlefield sogar ab!
Als ich das erste mal davon hörte wollte ich es nicht glauben, eine technische Erklärung kann ich ebenso wenig liefern, aber ich treffe ohne einfach besser
Man könnte jetzt sagen - Placebo!
Aber ich vergesse manchmal vor dem Spiel wieder zu deaktivieren und merke einen kleinen aber feinen Unterschied.
Bei anspruchsvollen Single Playern ist es aber nach wie vor eine Wohltat!
Würde mich aber nicht wundern wenn der Inputlag entgegen der Bekundungen der Hersteller doch geringfügig steigt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Mai 2018)

AndrogRR schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung das 150Euro für viele ne Stange Geld sind....


Ich vergleiche gerade noch mal die Preise, und es sind eher 50-80,-€. Das wäre es mir wert. Aber das ist sehr individuell.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2018)

Von welchen Monitoren redest du dabei?


----------



## Mitchpuken (17. Mai 2018)

SuperKek schrieb:


> Ja aber ist die Frage ob mir 144hz etwas bringen, wenn ich höchstwahrscheinlich keine 144 FPS erreiche.



Das "mir" kannst leider nur "du" beantworten. Das ist es ja, was immer wieder versucht wird zu erklären, weil es echt sehr subjektiv ist 
Sind ja schon ein paar unterschiedlichen Meinungen hier vertreten.

Mit einer 1080 würde ich persönlich sobald schnelle Spiele ein Thema sind den 144Hz dem IPS Panel den Vorzug geben.


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2018)

Sorry das ich mich hier mal kurz einklinke...

ich dachte eigentlich das für 144hz die Graka wichtiger ist als die CPU.
Geht es da eher um die min FPS?
Aber ich denke mit einen 2700x sollte ich dann keine Probleme haben. Der ist ja nicht viel langsamer als der 8700k.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (17. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Von welchen Monitoren redest du dabei?



PG348Q



Headcrash schrieb:


> Sorry das ich mich hier mal kurz einklinke...
> 
> ich dachte eigentlich das für 144hz die Graka wichtiger ist als die CPU.
> Geht es da eher um die min FPS?
> Aber ich denke mit einen 2700x sollte ich dann keine Probleme haben. Der ist ja nicht viel langsamer als der 8700k.



Beides sollte halbwegs zusammen passen, am Ende des Tages ist egal was limitiert, ob die CPU oder GPU 60 Fps liefert ist egal, beides schlecht


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2018)

Kommt auf die Auflösung, das Spiel, die Grafikkarte und die gewünschten fps an.
Als Beispiel:
Mit der 1080ti und nem i7 6700K in FHD und Crysis 3 war ich zu 80-90% des Spiels im CPU Limit unterwegs.
GPU Auslastung die meisten Zeit bei ~80%

Momentan spiele ich viel TESO und da droppen die fps in manchen Städten teilweise bis auf 50-70fps runter.
Grafikkarte ist ne 1070 und die ist gerade mal zu 30-40% ausgelastet.

@Killermarkus
Meinte eigentlich unseren interessierten User.
Aber da wir schon dabei sind, wieviel fps hast du in BF?


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2018)

Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Beides sollte halbwegs zusammen passen, am Ende des Tages ist egal was limitiert, ob die CPU oder GPU 60 Fps liefert ist egal, beides schlecht


Ja ok das kann man ja  auch je nach Spiel in den Settings usw anpassen.
So lange die FPS ist nicht dauerhaft unter 48 Fps (min Freesync vom Monitor) sacken kann ich auch damit leben.  Mal gucken wie gut LFC funktioniert. Aber das sehe ich dann ist von Spiel zu Spiel verschieden.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (17. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> @Killermarkus
> Meinte eigentlich unseren interessierten User.
> Aber da wir schon dabei sind, wieviel fps hast du in BF?



Die FPS schwanken im 64er Multiplayer von ca. 80-115FPS, liegen aber meist im Bereich über 90 FPS wenn ich mal links hoch schiele - ich kann heute Abend aber mal eine Runde spielen und ein Screenshot der Fametimes und FPS Verlauf aus dem Afterburner einstellen - irgendwelche Wünsche (Abtastrate läuft bisher mit 500Millisekunden, kann aber auch auf 100Millisekunden stellen um etwaige Spikes/Drops besser einzufangen). 
Muss sagen das sich der 5820k im Gegensatz zum technisch sehr verwandten 4790k sehr gut schlägt - Battlefield ist ja ein Paradebeispiel für gute Mehrkernskalierung, da würde ich mir manchmal doch noch mehr CPU Power wünschen obwohl das Jammern auf hohem Niveau ist - hab auch offensichtlich eine sehr taktfreudige CPU erwischt die zum aussortieren eigentlich zu schade ist...

@Headcrash: 
Das Problem ist, wenn ein CPU Limit vorliegt kann man im Spiel eben nur sehr wenig einstellen das die CPU spürbar entlastet.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2018)

Ich würde es zum Vergleich mal mit 60Hz und 60fps probieren.
Wenn es dann noch schlimmer wird, dann liegt wahrscheinlich an der geringeren Hertzzahl.
Als ich damals in BF kurzzeitig wieder auf nem 60Hz Monitor gezockt habe, war das die Hölle auf Erden.
Lag aber auch mit am Monitor.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> ...ich dachte eigentlich das für 144hz die Graka wichtiger ist als die CPU....


Das hängt doch sehr vom Spiel ab. In X-Rebirth, meinem aktuellen lieblings Weltraumspiel, schwankt es zwischen 25 und 144Hz, je nachdem, was so alles rumfliegt. Da ich inzwischen wieder tausend eigenen Schiffe habe, dazu abertausende Objekte der KI unterwegs sind und machmal hunderte Geschossrohre gleichzeitig schießen, steigt die CPU-Leistung ins Unermessliche. Und genau dann ist G-Sync so hilfreich. In der regel pedelt es zwischen 45FPS und 100 und das Bild ist mit G-sync perfekt. Und ja, ein i5-8600K würde mit massiv helfen. Das Spiel nutzt nur vier Kerne, aber es gibt einen limitierenden Hauptthreat


----------



## SuperKek (17. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hallo SuperKek,
> 
> es hängt viel vom Monitor ab und von Deinen Einstellungen. Soll es ein G-sync werden, oder nicht? Wenn ja, wird es richtig teuer, aber es wird immer Tearing frei, egal, ob Du 30FPS oder 144 hast. Aber auch ohne G-sync helfen Dir Monitore mit hoher Frequenz, so Du V-sync nutzt, was aber die Latenzen erhöht. 144Hz Monitore können auch 72Hz und 36Hz ohne Bildfehler darstellen. Das ist ein ziemlicher Vorteil. Schau Dir an, was Dein Rechner gekostet hat und hol dir einen D-Sync Monitor. Es lohnt einfach und auf die 150,-€ mehr für G-sync kommt es auch nicht mehr an, aber das Bild ist einfach traumhaft. Meine Meinung.



Also über gsync hatte ich mir auch schon gedanken gemacht. Ich wäre auch bereit den aufpreis zu zahlen, nur halt jetzt noch net. Jedoch stellt sich die Frage welche gsync monitor mit 144hz geeignet wäre? 
Ursprünglich wollte ich für den Monitor etwa 300€ zahlen, jedoch hat es gsync monitore von 300-1000€, aber ich würde wohl maximal bis 500€ gehn wollen. Gibt es da Monitore die ihr empfehlen könnt?


----------



## Killermarkus81 (17. Mai 2018)

Benutze einfach Geizhals und Filter nach deinen  genannten Kriterien, du wirst überrascht sein wie wenig übrig bleibt.


----------



## SuperKek (17. Mai 2018)

Hab ehrlich gesagt ein ganz netten gefunden undzwar den hier Acer Predator XB241Hbmipr Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ist auch nicht allzu teuer meiner meinung nach.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Mai 2018)

Monitor.
erste wichtige Frage: Welches Panel? TN, IPS, VA, alle haben vor und Nachteile
Farbtiefe: nicht unter 8Bit, denn sehen auch TN Panel ganz brauchbar aus. Etwas kalibireren und gut ist. Für Bildbearbeituing musse saber IPS sein, zum Spielen würde ich ein TN empfehlen. Ich bin hier mit schwer begeistet
ASUS MG278Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten ist als billiger Kompromiss dieses VA Panal ein echtes Sonderangebot: WQHD, VA, 75 HZ, 190,-€, das ist ein Kampfpreis
AOC Q3279VWF Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SuperKek (17. Mai 2018)

Hab ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung welche bit tiefe der acer hat, jedoch dürfte der wahrscheinlich von der farb quali nicht schlechter sein als mein jetziger 150€ BenQ Monitor. 
Und ja es soll tn sein, was ja bei dem acer der fall ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Mai 2018)

SuperKek schrieb:


> Hab ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung welche bit tiefe der acer hat...


Steht im Text: 
 • Farbtiefe: 6bit + FRC (16.7 Mio. Farben)

Und damit ist Colour Banding vorprogrammiert.
Schematisch hier erklärt,real ist es z.T. extrem störend.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuperKek (17. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Steht im Text:
> • Farbtiefe: 6bit + FRC (16.7 Mio. Farben)
> 
> Und damit ist Colour vorprogrammiert
> ...



Mein jetziger ist der hier 24" BenQ GL2450 - Technischen Daten und Spezifikationen und dieser hat auch eine Farbtiefe von 8bit jedoch steht dort in Klammern 6bit+FRC. Ergo ist es die gleiche Quali die ich sonst auch gewohnt bin. Daher ist es für mich per se keine Verschlechterung


----------



## Killermarkus81 (17. Mai 2018)

Hi Jo, 

wie versprochen, eine Runde Battlefield. 

Die Frames sind sogar besser als ich dachte, zumindest was die FPS angeht, liegen eigentlich permanet über 110 FPS. 
Als Anhaltspunkt - wenn die Linie gerade verläuft, liegen 120 FPS an. 
Ich hab die Abtastrate auf 100 Millisekunden reduziert - der Frametimes Verlauf könnte aber ruhiger sein, die Spikes sehen aber schlimmer aus als sie sind - interessanterweise passen die Frametimes aber nicht zum FPS Verlauf. 
Sprich die Spikes sind im FPS Verlauf überhaupt nicht sichtbar und man könnte meinen es gäbe überhaupt keine Einbrüche...
Wäre echt interessant was ein 8700k bei den Frametimes macht...Ich glaub ich brauch doch einen neuen Unterbau  ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------

